# Noobie Question



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok. I have this rod that a friend brought to me and one of the Guide rings has come out. I still have it and figured this would be a no brainier, but before i go and slab some super glue on it would anyone else be able to direct me to the appropriate method for replacing the Guide rings?



Thanks..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

you are going to have to strip the old guide off and wind a new one on.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *lobsterman (6/2/2009)*you are going to have to strip the old guide off and wind a new one on.




so i cant just replace the plastic ring?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

you can just super glue it but it will last for a month and then pop back out

best thing to do it strip it and rewrap it


----------

